# Infiniti G37S Stealth Install



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is what I got (so far):

Just a trunk, right?









Remove the top trunk mat:









Remove the inner mat and now we got something









They are a DLS A4 for the tweeters and mids (4 ch), a DLS A3 (dual mono) for the mid bass, and a DLS A6 (mono) for the subs. No rear fill!









An AudioControl LC8 LOC hooked up to the factory head unit









A closer look









The processor, an Alpine PXA-H701 is tucked in there









But were are the subs? I actually have 4 x 10's stashed in the side panel on both sides of the rear sit. That is one on one side, but there is another one just below it









A detail of how the two subs are laid out on each side. Sorry for the picture buy I did not want to remove the side panel. I have posted pictures of the side panel on here before, you should be able to find them









A close up of one of the four subs, a DLS OA10. Yeah, I messed up the outter seal but I do not need it in this setup.









The speakers are a set of Hybrid Audio Technology Legatia L831 that are hidden in the doors for a factory look. I may remove the panel and take some pictures later. I did not feel like doing all that today









Like I said, I kept the factory head unit for the stealth look









This is the sunglass compartment. Eventualy I will replace all the interior (beige) upholstery to black upholstery. I kind of started with the sunglass compartment just to test the plastic dye. If it holds I will do the whole thing.









But when you open it you have this beauty, this is te RUX-C701 that controls my processor









Those are all the pictures for now. There is still some stuff left to do and the job is not finished yet. Most of what is left is cosmetic though.

*Yes, it sounds very nice but it still needs some fine tuning.*

Enjoy!

FC


----------



## Midget (Nov 4, 2008)

More on the sub install please?


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm listening, go on...


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man the c701 looks sick up there...don't let your arm get tired though during tuning lol


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, more in-progress pics.... looks very very cool.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is another picture that shows how the IB was put together:


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

For the record, I am not the installer. I am just the owner of the car.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Wow, I'm loving it! But, yeah, more details on the sound and sub build please.


----------



## Midget (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew that had to be an infinite baffle set up. I didn't think you would be able to squeeze the air space in there. That's an awesome set up.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

The metal panel behind the baffle had to be cut just a tad to accomodate the magnet on the top sub. As I said before it is and IB setup and the bass drops very nice. As you can see in my RUX I am running only 50 and below. I did not get the output I expected but I still have more than what I need. So the bass volume is toned down to match my taste. The baffle is made out of 3/4" MDF reinforced with an aluminum sheet. The openening behind the subs goes almost all the way to the back of the trunk and it is sealed from the trunk. With that said the trunk is not part of the IB setup. The opening on the trunk side is a long slit behind the the trunk moldings and it was sealed with foam. The baffle was bolted down to the inside frame of the car and then sealed all around it as shown in the last pic I posted.

If you ask specific questions and I can answer them I will be more than glad to.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice install.
Totally stealth.

Jorge.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

I love it. Excellent choice of car, too. 3 pedals ftw!


----------



## HOJU (Aug 1, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

That is some great work there to keep it stealth. I hope that it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I like it!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

doitor said:


> Very nice install.
> Totally stealth.
> 
> Jorge.


Thank you Jorge, and about time too.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

PScalfano said:


> I love it. Excellent choice of car, too. 3 pedals ftw!


Are there cars that don't have three pedals out there? When did that happen?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> Are there cars that don't have three pedals out there? When did that happen?


not funny 

You can barely find a manual Porsche or Bimmer on the lot these days.


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

I love it!!!

I've just decided that when I'm ready to step up from my Si... I'm picking up one of these.

More Pics


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

capnxtreme said:


> not funny
> 
> You can barely find a manual Porsche or Bimmer on the lot these days.


Blasphemy, especially for the Porsche. I would never buy a performance car that isn't a manual


----------



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice install, and nice car.

The whole 3-pedal thing, i love it! But the selling point now is that they're starting to make the automatics faster than the manuals for shifting. My GTI is a 6sp manual, but the DSG automatic transmission that VW makes is faster to 60--that dual clutch gearbox is some amazing stuff. Same stuff's getting put in Audi/Porsche...takes the fun out of driving!

As said b4...3 Pedals FTW!!!


----------



## naughty240 (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the stealth install. Hey I got a 6MT G sedan....What pedals are they? Factory?


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice install, I love the use of space behind the side panels....

B-


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

dammm the owner is ballin with 4 hidden sub  . I like the remote of H701 on the rear view mirror . Nice touch


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

holy fawk. you are my hero


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Slick install and GREAT choice of cars. I have the same color G37S.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Love that stealth look, great install


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that is veerrry nice. +1


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent idea on the subs. It's great to see this in a G35.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

very nice.

How much rattling you get with the 4 subs pumping away?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> not funny
> 
> You can barely find a manual Porsche or Bimmer on the lot these days.


I know. When I bought my car the stealership had 35 G37 in stock, 3 of them 6MT.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

naughty240 said:


> Love the stealth install. Hey I got a 6MT G sedan....What pedals are they? Factory?


Yes, they are the factory pedals.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> very nice.
> 
> How much rattling you get with the 4 subs pumping away?


It does rattle, but only at very high levels. But I do not play them loud enough to make the panels ratle.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful car. Beautiful equipment. Wonderful install and vehicle integration.
Love everything that was done, especially the Alpine controller in the upper pocket.

Beautifully done. Also would like to see more pics.


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

love the idea for the controller in the glasses compartment. I have a Z so im gonna measure and see if i can steal the idea lol. looks great. Im running dls too .


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the whole setup - top notch.
I put a 3.5" screen in my sunglasses compartment, and re-trimmed the headlining black from much the same colour as yours... DO IT, it looks so good


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Big_Valven said:


> I like the whole setup - top notch.
> I put a 3.5" screen in my sunglasses compartment, and re-trimmed the headlining black from much the same colour as yours... DO IT, it looks so good


I like the look of the black headliner, it is totally worth it. I will do it... 



...eventually.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

now THAT is a stealth install... holy moly, looks amazing!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

After messing with the gains to fix my noise issue I lost a lot of bass and the system is all out of whack. I guess it is back to square 1 for the tuning.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

Where was this place in SFL? 

I wouldnt mind them making me an amp rack..


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

God dam that is a slick install! Love the stealthness............is that a word, lol! 

I wish I could do something like this, but have small side panels and never honestly heard an IB setup before, so just not too sure on it. Would love to do a rear deck IB setup, but doubtful. So at least I get to see others attempt it and usually have good success with it. 

Enjoy, which I am sure you do!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Slick install and GREAT choice of cars. I have the same color G37S.



What happened to your Rex? I used to have a 1995 R2, twin turbo ftw!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

My take on IB:

Please bear with me as my little review will not be too technical. First of all these subs drop pretty low. I was crossing them over at 50Hz, but after a while of playing I noticed that at some notes, mainly just above 50Hz my Legatia 8s were suffering, so I crossed them a little higher at 56Hz. That did not help too much so I now have them at 63Hz and they both (the legatias and the DLS) sound very nice. 

I heard that some people like to cross them over at 80Hz, but that was way too high for these subs. They became boomy and lost their appeal to me. IMO if you are going to use these subs match them with a midbass that can go as low as 50Hz so you have some room to play with your crossover points. I am driving all my subs with a single DLS Ultimate A6 running at 1ohm and at 300 watts each they are getting plenty of power, definitely more than what I will ever need. 

It was a bit of a change for me to go from sealed to IB, they sound very different. I think IB does not have as much output as sealed but it drops much nicer. IB needs more fiddling with settings to get it sounding right, but sealed plays almost right out of the box (no pun intended). When it comes to punchiness we know we will be getting that out of the midbass, not the subs. My legatias complement these subs very well (or is it the other way around?).

Overall I am very happy with my subs, but it took some adjusting to go from sealed to IB. Once I got past of the initial shock to listening to the subs without being configured properly I got to work and with the help of many folks around here I got them sounding right. It took a lot of crossover point testing and EQing to get them to were I wanted them.

If I had the opportunity to do it again would I go sealed or IB? In my mind that is a loaded question. Now that I know them both better I would say that sealed has high sound quality, even at high volume levels and maybe even more output than IB. But IB drops lower and the quality is also there, but some of the output is lost. If space was an issue and I could go IB (as in my case now) I would choose IB again, otherwise I would go sealed because it is easier to get sounding right. Maybe I am still biased towards sealed, but if you ask me a few months from now you my get a more objective response, and it may even be different.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

alxmlr789 said:


> Where was this place in SFL?
> 
> I wouldnt mind them making me an amp rack..


PM me if still interested and I will give you a name and number.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

What kind of noise issue are you experiencing? Is it a hiss?


----------



## MAGOCYBER (Dec 11, 2008)

so you are saying that the L8 were suffering at 56hz, I've seen one of big red videos were he said they were playing at 40Hz with no trouble at all


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

chadillac3 said:


> What kind of noise issue are you experiencing? Is it a hiss?


My PXA had the volume levels to the max (35). I now have the level on it at 22 and the noise is gone.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

MAGOCYBER said:


> so you are saying that the L8 were suffering at 56hz, I've seen one of big red videos were he said they were playing at 40Hz with no trouble at all


For the record, I am not complaining about the L8s, I think they are the best purchase I have made in a long time by far. The only think that tops that purchase is the purchase of my brand new G37S. Maybe it is my settings, I am a noob. But I have them crossed over at 63Hz and they sound amazing. I like punchy bass and the levels on the L8 are setup high, maybe the high playing volume levels and the low crossover point made them sound like they were bottoming out. But then again, chances are that it is user error. I am still fiddling with the setup though...

Is big red's L8 sealed or IB? Mine is IB, that may make a difference. At least I think my setup would be IB because no efforts were made to seal it and I highly doubt my car door is air tight.

I don't know that I would like to play my L8s all the way down to 40Hz, but if I could bring them down to 50Hz again and play at high levels with no problems I would be very interested in doing so.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

MAGOCYBER said:


> so you are saying that the L8 were suffering at 56hz, I've seen one of big red videos were he said they were playing at 40Hz with no trouble at all


Do you have a link to this setup?


----------



## MAGOCYBER (Dec 11, 2008)

it's a video from youtube here is the link
YouTube - Hybrid L8 at 40hz


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

thats one really slick setup.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

MAGOCYBER said:


> it's a video from youtube here is the link
> YouTube - Hybrid L8 at 40hz


Yep, that enclosure looks sealed to me. The box will act as a suspension, something 
I do not have.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Very encouraging, this is the very setup I was wanting to do in my 240sx. I may have to run 8's though due to size. I was concerned about the panels blocking output but apparently that is a non issue for you.

Very nice, very stealth and very cool car.

Evan


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Is there a reason that the IB volume doesn't include the trunk? Is there a way that you could include the trunk? Seems like it might be worth it.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Not to put words in the OP's mouth... but the opening between the trunk and the interior space is small in my car.. maybe 4x4" and I figured that might have caused some sort of ported bandpass effect with the trunk?

Curious to hear the answer too. 

Evan


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

240sxguy said:


> Very encouraging, this is the very setup I was wanting to do in my 240sx. I may have to run 8's though due to size. I was concerned about the panels blocking output but apparently that is a non issue for you.
> 
> Very nice, very stealth and very cool car.
> 
> Evan


Check out Scott Buwaldas site at buwalda hybrids. He did a pair of 12s, one behind each panel, on one of his 240sx.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

I have never looked that close at scott's car. What a work of art. Ill go check it out. 

Thanks much. Sorry for the hijack OP!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

BTW, it is the red one with the 12s in the rear quarters. The pics on the site aren't that great, but I think there were additional pics in the forum at one point. He may even send some pics if you ask. He is always one willing to help others.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Is there a reason that the IB volume doesn't include the trunk? Is there a way that you could include the trunk? Seems like it might be worth it.


Do you know if those "IB" specific subs or small box subs? If they aren't IB and are small box subs, then it looks to me like the setup has the right amount of volume for 2 10" subs (ie 1-1.5 cuft). I'd call that design a sealed chassis box. 

Although I did not read the whole thread and don't know if they are vented outside somewhere or something.


----------



## Strtsk8r321 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a sick location for the subs!


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

big reds mid basses in the floor use the huge gap in the fire wall basicaly as an infinite baffel setup...if I remember correctly.


----------



## DragonSworn (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this G. I'm getting ready to out fit my my G37s & was slightly considering iB. I'm going to fiberglass around the spare & reclaim all the wasted space & invert the cones. Lose minmum space & create wicked eye candy.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Wicked install. Makes me wonder if something like this is possible in my Accord coupe. I hate having a sub box in the trunk. I just like to hear it. I also miss the use of my fold down rear seats.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

I did a single 12 on either side in my 240sx, so I can say.. if you have room to fit a woofer and a clear passage into the trunk from that area you will be able to make it work.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

03blueSI said:


> Check out Scott Buwaldas site at buwalda hybrids. He did a pair of 12s, one behind each panel, on one of his 240sx.


The installer that did my car has worked with Scott Buwalda (maybe on his car), that is where he got the idea.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Do you know if those "IB" specific subs or small box subs? If they aren't IB and are small box subs, then it looks to me like the setup has the right amount of volume for 2 10" subs (ie 1-1.5 cuft). I'd call that design a sealed chassis box.
> 
> Although I did not read the whole thread and don't know if they are vented outside somewhere or something.


Mine are specificly IB, but could run them ported. Never sealed.


----------



## SQJEEP (May 14, 2009)

I love the stealth of everything. I really love the placement of the Alpine in the sunglasses holder.


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice build. The stealth is the best way and avoid problems..No one will know what hit them until you tell them...lol..lol.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I wonder if Esotar 1200's would fit in there like that.


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

nICE CAR


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice G! I've seen your car/install on MyG37. Just out of curiosity, do you know if the JDM or aftermarket offer a dash finisher & HVAC controller if you (or me, lol) wanted to add an aftermarket head unit?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

JKashat said:


> Nice G! I've seen your car/install on MyG37. Just out of curiosity, do you know if the JDM or aftermarket offer a dash finisher & HVAC controller if you (or me, lol) wanted to add an aftermarket head unit?


I think only for the 07 and older G's


----------



## asc55 (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice.
Maybe a dumb question...new around here...is the HU instal just the faceplate with a custom interface/wire running to the rest of the body? Or does that piece run straight to the alpine controller in the trunk?


----------



## matdaddy (Nov 21, 2009)

Can i get more info.. i PM'd you


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

jayhawkblk said:


> I think only for the 07 and older G's


Correct, at least for now. Metra said one for the G is in the pipeline but not soon. At least a while after the new Mustang and Camaro kit comes out in a few months (3-4).


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hopefully it works for it. Metra just came out with the kit for my '10 Hyundai Genesis Coupe and as I look at it I noticed it appears to only fit the models with full auto HVAC controls....I'm in no hurry to change the radio (factory one does everything but Nav), but it would be nice if it worked.

Jay

BTW, if this is Jeff, when did you get a G?


----------



## matdaddy (Nov 21, 2009)

Need more info on how this was done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Hopefully it works for it. Metra just came out with the kit for my '10 Hyundai Genesis Coupe and as I look at it I noticed it appears to only fit the models with full auto HVAC controls....I'm in no hurry to change the radio (factory one does everything but Nav), but it would be nice if it worked.
> 
> Jay
> 
> BTW, if this is Jeff, when did you get a G?


Sorry for the late reply, but I am not Jeff.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Actually, that was directed at JKashat a couple of posts up (last one on the previous page.)

Thanks for getting back to me, tho. lol

Jay


----------

